# Really bad news



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

I crashed the Gto.....I was making a right turn onto a busy street and to avoid the coming traffic and cutting people off, I jumped on it a little. I had the trac control off and the rear end broke loose. Instead of taking my foot off the gas, I tried to correct the car, and hoped the median into oncoming traffic. Got hit in the rear passenger quarter panel by a Mustang GT (Of all cars) and slid across the other three lanes. I am okay and so was the driver of the other car, but the goat took a beat down. So far they say that the rear end needs to be replaced, and all 4 tires and rims. This sucks....


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Soooo sorry.
Only way that mustang could have beat you.
Hope you get through it okay.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

sorry dude,
glad everyone's o.k. cars like all other stuff can be repaired or replaced.
still stinks though.


----------



## Red Beast (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats a shame!!, long as ur ok, was there much damage on the GT?


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, dude that sucks! That has to be the closest any GT has ever gotten to the rear end of a Goat! :lol:


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear. I've been in similar situations a couple times, if its a tight squeeze, best to just let off and steer clear and hope for the best.


----------

